# Title Brag!!!!!!



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam got his Novice Rally O Title Today!!!!!!

He only needed one more qualifying score but got two, just in case. I'm not totally sure, but I think Sam is the Third Havanese in Canada to obtain a Rally title.

Also, in the Conformation Ring, this weekend, he won back to back "Best of Winners" only 3 more point to his Canadian Championship.

Thanks for letting me brag.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, Sam and Debbie!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations!

Great job you two!!

Trisheace: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: Congratulations Sam!!!







:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeeeeeaaa Haaaaawwww~!
Debbie, that is just awesome! Huge congrats to you and Sam!
:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fabulos-O! Congratulations to you, Debbie! Well, Sam gets some of the credit, but in Rally-O, you obviously did the majority of the grunt work. Great job!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I always new Sam was the man! Way to go!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow Debbie,
You and Sam were on fire this weekend! Congrats on his new rally title and his points!!! And to make him one of the first dogs in canada let alone probably the first havanese is a great achievement!


Dora says she wants some of Sam's steak tonight!

Amanda


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Great job, congrats! :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Sam & Debbie! Sam is both gorgeous and smart!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great job Sam!!!! Way to go:whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Debbie and Sam on a job well done:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoo Whoo!!! Congrats to Debbie and Sam....way to go!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: Congratulations to both of you on both wins, Conformation proves Sam is beautiful and Rally proves he is smart, what more could you ask for.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!! Sam is knocking those titles out left and right.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Got the picture today, 

Here is "Kelticdream Mighty Red Samson CGN, RN"

Thanks everyone for all your support. It means alot.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Debbie and Sam!What an fabulous achievement!:grouphug:
I'm going to find it easy to remember his date of achievementbecky

hoto:Love the picture too!hoto:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Sam....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Debbie and Sam. That win picture says it all. GREAT JOB.

Susan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Sam and Debbie. Sam IS the man. Missy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie what great news







to you & Sam


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a proud photo!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Good Stuff Debbie....A Very Proud "Canucker" Hav....Sam seems to be quite the Sweet and Talented Guy....We are All Very Pround of him, Not just here in Canada but all over.


Way To Go Sam

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 


:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulations to Sammy and Debbie on your great wins!!! Sam is beautiful and smart and talented!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've already congratulated you on the Cdn. list, but will here too. After all, you both deserve many congratulations for such an achievement!!! Way to go Sam and Debbie!!! :whoo:


----------

